
Who's In Charge Of Apple App Store? Anyone? - FluidDjango
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/25/who-exactly-is-in-charge-of-the-app-store-anyone/
======
ROFISH
I had my own small experience with multiple personalities when submitting my
game. I used the back button image meant for rewinding as an undo button. I
submitted the full version and free version at the same time. The full version
got accepted and the free version denied for "Rewind button only meant for
rewinding media like audio/video. Please change and resubmit."

I didn't care so much about the rules, it was the additional one week wait as
I had to get in the back of the line for a small change.

~~~
die_sekte
I have the feeling that Apple's approval team consists of three factions: (a)
Those who approve nearly anything; (b) those who search for a way to access
some kind of inappropriate material with the app; (c) perfectionists who want
an app to function exactly like the HIG specifies. (a) makes up 20-30%, (b)
60% and (c) 10-20%.

~~~
FluidDjango
And that's the problem with bureaucracies making technological decisions: it's
nearly impossible to achieve consistency - and thus the sort of predictability
that enables developers to hit the moving target of acceptance by the
bureacracy.

------
crux
It's clear that the App Store is seriously broken. Every week we hear some new
horror story, and they cover a distressingly wide range of types of
brokenness. It's even clear, to an extent, what needs to be improved; better
or more reasonable standards, for one, but the biggest issue, with a bullet,
is transparency (as someone who deals with Apple regularly in a professional
context I can say sadly that these are issues that Apple needs to improve on
in more than one aspect of their business; their consumer face is
magnificently polished but a lot of their corporate back end, so to speak,
stinks).

What's truly distressing is that there's absolutely no indication as to
whether these ARE in fact being addressed—or even if they're being ignored.
The App Store and its machinations are _so_ opaque—and so inconsistently
so—that just as developers are left in the dark when they submit an app, the
community as a whole is totally in the dark about the state of the Store and
its many discontents. We have no real idea if Apple has heard us, and whether
they care if so; we have no idea if there are any improvements afoot or not,
so we sort of sit in uneasy darkness. There's the half-formed notion that
tomorrow they might unveil a fully-formed, totally overhauled App Store
protocol that nobody knew was coming. But of course, there's also the notion
that they won't.

